# Gout!



## barryd

Gout is flipping ruining my life. I used to get it occasionally but in the last 6 months I have had it again and again. On our last trip a few weeks ago I had it for 10 days. 3 of those days I couldnt even get out of bed. Mrs D had to empty the loo which we have on camera as proof. I feared it was the last straw and she would be off!

I cant take Anti inflamitarys due to stomach problems so I take Colchicine. The Doctor however has told me you cant go on taking those forever as they will eventually screw up your Kidneys and kill you. 8O 

He has now prescribed Allopurinol to be taken every day for ever. I didnt start them when we went away as they can initiate an attack and your not supposed to start them during or soon after an attack. As we are about to go off for our summer trip next weekend I started them earlier this week. I was still a little gouty but couldnt put it off anymore. I havent had a drink all week or eaten anything I shouldnt and yesterday it flared up again really badly. Had a flipping awful night. Ive been taken Colchicine again as I have no choice, drinking loads of water which is going through me at a rate of knotts.

I think I should probably go back to the docs and see what he says but I wondered if anyone else had experience of Allopurinol and if so how long did it take to start working?

I need to loose some weight and I guess change my lifestyle somewhat.

I know people laugh about this condition (Henry the 8th and all that) but I wouldnt wish it on my worse enemy. We have loads to do in preperation and Im stuck up here in bed feeling sorry for myself.

What do you reckon. Should Mrs D have me put down?


----------



## aldra

Barryd, You have my sympathy

Albert gets it occasionally in his feet and its really painful and debilitating

I don't know what Mrs D should do but don't let her talk you into visiting Switzerland :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## crimpleken

Hi Barryd,
You have my sympathy,I woke up this morning and have just managed to get out of bed but can hardly walk. Have been taking alupurinol now for several years and don't normally have any trouble,but something has just set it off.
I believe Alupurinol is very weak and takes a long time to kick in, I have some Dicoflex? pills to take in an emergency but they play havoc
with my stomach.
Hope you get better soon.
Crimpleken


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the replies

I think it was Diclofenac I used to take but a couple of years ago when I was away on business I was quite ill. Seems they can cause internal stomach bleeds (Well they did with me) and I lost 4 pints of blood without knowing. Well I did know as I was like a walking zombie. So I cant take them anymore.


----------



## domannhal

I was diagnosed with gout when I was 42, and I could'nt believe it. I was a woman and did'nt drink red wine. I found it was lemon which set mine off, even though it's not mentioned on the taboo list. So think back on the common denominater and that's what probably caused it. I have been on Allopurinal every day for 28years and don't have any problems as long as I keep away from lemon! If I have any twinges at all I take Naproxen, but always with food and cold water and have no stomach problems. Hope this helps and your attacks cease, because, as you say, it's too painful to cope with. Ann


----------



## barryd

I was under the impression that this Allopurinal stopped it completely, at least thats what my doctor told me. Now it sounds like its a bit wishy washy. I dont see the point in taking it if I still have to take all the other stuff all the time and avoid all the triggers (god knows what the real ones are).

Still in bed and fed up!


----------



## raynipper

Chips Barry. Loadsa chips. Cured all my ailments and phobias. Had some today and feel great.

Ray.


----------



## brens

Barry don't chuck the allopurinol out yet, Mr van der Striche has not had an attack of gout for well over a year and he had it severely every couple of months,this drug also helps to prevent kidney stones forming.
An excess of purines in your diet is well worth looking at,chicken is one we avoid too much of and prawns,its not always the obvious acidic choices....although he would never touch rhubarb. 
I guess the internet would have a list of foods high in purines. 
ps on a happy note he drinks plenty of red wine with no ill effects and takes 200mg of allopurinol daily,hope things get better for you,brens


----------



## rangitira

I've taken Diclofenic for years, it's ok AS LONG AS YOU TAKE IT WITH FOOD! the action words are WITH FOOD! and limited to 150 mlgms a day! Abuse it! and you lose it! Before I started taking it, every joint in my body ached, even my fingers joints ached!

Used as it should be, it's the best thing for any joint pain, and yeh! I lead a normal life now!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Only had two attacks in 4 years.
I put it down to red wine and single malts.

Now if i fancy a pint its cider. I think theres one in the :lol: fridge

Dave p


----------



## Tavira

*Gout*

Hi barryd I no just how you feel but stick with the allopurinol it's the only answer in the long run, I have been taking it for about four months and i think it now starting to work haven't had to take colchicine for three weeks good luck Brian.....


----------



## barryd

Thanks guys. I do eat a lot of chicken but not many chips.

To be honest its got worse and worse and I dont know why.

Im supposed to be off for three months next weekend and there is no point in going unless I sort it. 

Might go back to the docs next week.

Havent had a drink for nearly a week. Love cider but dare not have anything right now. Lost my appetite a bit anyway which is not a bad thing.

Driving Mrs D mad as im a right grumpy sod. Watching Britains got no talent with no booze and in pain is just not funny!


----------



## waz

Hi barryd can't help with the gout but wish you all the best and hope you get relief.

Waz


----------



## iandsm

*Gout*

No, it aint funny, I had it so bad five years ago I hardly could not walk. Then I was put on aloprinol. Now I am gout free and eat and drink what I want. Keep on with the aloprinol, it does take about a month to be fully effective.


----------



## barryd

*Re: Gout*



iandsm said:


> No, it aint funny, I had it so bad five years ago I hardly could not walk. Then I was put on aloprinol. Now I am gout free and eat and drink what I want. Keep on with the aloprinol, it does take about a month to be fully effective.


Thanks. thats what I wanted to hear. Did you still take the other drugs at first like anti inflamatorys or Colchicine? Ive been taking them for the last 48 hours as well as an Alopurinol each day since Wednesday.

Our house doesnt help. Its easy when you get it in the van as everything is handy but there are stairs all over in this house and most of them polished wood, not good on the knees when your crawling around like an idiot.


----------



## anteater

Hello barry,

I can't say I have had gout but I have read on the web that it is more common in the overweight (by quite a bit). If this applies to you, do as you mentioned and try to lose a bit and see if this helps. I know two very overweight people who have suffered badly, and another overweight one who takes the Allopurinol because he has it too.

Most of us get too much protein by the way, as well as too much fat and sugar. 

All the best with it!
anteater


----------



## iandsm

*Gout*

I took some cuprofen plus when I started the aloprinol then after about a month nothing but the alopurinol. I remember my mate who is a GP told me to drink plenty of water or soft drinks because they help to flush the purins out rather than let them settle.

I really was in despair at the time and could not see a way through the torture but believe my the aloprinol will eventually do the trick. My only problem now, apart from the odd twinge in the big toe joints, is the thumb joints get still and sore but it is bearable.


----------



## barryd

Thanks

Yes I do need to loose weight. Dont know if its because Im ill but since starting the Alopurinol Ive lost my appetite anyway.

Will stick with it.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## loddy

Poor for you Barry Boy

I Have suffered for over 30 years, tried everything but for the last 15 years I have taken Allipurinol (200 mg) daily, you have to take them without fail daily and they work for me. My doctor tells me you can take as many as 900mg daily but that's another story. find what the trigger is for you and avoid it, it's a myth that Port and cheese cause it, with me it's Oranges and Liver

Chin Up it will soon past and pain is easily forgotten

Loddy


----------



## 747

Sorry to hear about your predicament Barry. I hope the tablets kick in in time for your trip.

If it helps, I will pop down tomorrow to remove all of your booze as it must be a temptation and will be making you tense.

I am a strong believer in alternative medicine and I would recommend herbal cigarettes (nudge nudge, wink wink).

Another factor might be the limited gene pool in those small isolated communities up in the Yorkshire Dales. Everybody is related to each other. My neighbour married a girl from up there, lovely girl, big ginger beard and smokes a pipe.

Get well soon mate.


----------



## JeanLuc

Barry,
I have just had a first attack so can sympathise with you very keenly. It began 4 weeks ago on the first day of a two-week holiday and it hasn't entirely cleared up yet.
I am taking Naproxen, together with a stomach protecting drug (one of a a group called prion pumps). But I didn't get onto these until we returned two weeks ago and I got to the GP.

If you have not already read it, I recommend studying the gout section on the Arthritis Research UK website. I was pointed to this by some background reading that I got from my GP. It tells you how the various treatments work.

<< Arthritis Research - Gout >>

Good luck.


----------



## dhutchy

Barry i feel for you mate, i used to get crippled with it ,toes ,knee or ankle it used to come from nowhere.I also have a stomach complaint but i take indometacin only if i get an attack and it clears it within a day or so.I also started taking cherry active capsules made from montmorency cherries which are supposed to maintain uric acid levels.I don't drink anymore and i haven't had an attack for a long time now(touch wood :wink i used to get them a lot for years so i feel for you mate.Also my doctor told me it can be passed down through family (my dad got it as well) so you might be related to royalty :lol:


----------



## hireme

Hi.
No one understands the agony. Still I hope this will help. I have found that drinking cherry juice is better than any of the medications I have been prescribed.
I generally drink a litre or so a day, it tastes good and is refreshing in this hot weather. Well worth a try.
Hope this helps
Regards
Tel


----------



## barryd

Thanks ever so much for the kind support. Philip thats a great link, all interesting stuff and very useful with some good links to other sites.

I have been drinking loads of water and cherry juice as recommended (without Vodka this time) and it seems to be working. Im sill hobbling this morning but the pain of the last 48 hours has started to go. Thank God!

I think I know the answer. Ive known it for years really. Ive let myself go, got overweight and have spent the last 25 years living like Kieth Moon (The Who) and we all know what happened to him.

I lost a load of weight years ago and gradually put it all back on. I love a drink and I reckon being overweight and too much Alcohol has been the problem. I had a Liver test not so long ago and my Doctor who is a bit of a comedian started tapping the screen and saying this cant be right, it says your fine! (He knows how much I drink / drunk) but perhaps its now taking its toll in another form.

747, your welcome to come and take the booze away but I think ive either drank it all or Mrs D has it hidden somewhere!  

In a weeks time we are supposed to be heading for Dover and our longest trip abroad with the van yet. I just hope im going to be sorted for that. All year I have been thinking of being sat outside the van with a case of Leffe Beer, wine and a slab of Morbier Cheese and French bread. Somehow a litre of cherry juice and Artichokes doesnt have the same appeal! If I can avoid going through this again though its worth it. (please remind me I said that)

IVe not had a drink or anything dodgy on the list of things not to eat for a week now. Will keep trying. 

Thanks again all

BD


----------



## mangolover

It is difficult to overstate the pain caused when excess uric acid turns into a hard, sharp crystals deposited into a sufferers' joints and tendons. Gout is absolutely excruciating. While it's almost certainly true, don't ever tell a woman it's worse than childbirth and last a lot longer.

I've suffered with gout for over 25 years and it can still surface intermittently even though I've been taking 150gm of Zyloric - an allopurinol - for all this time. 

It's difficult to pin-down what sets-off my gout attacks. Pineapple and prawns have both done so in the past, but these days I don't avoid anything as I'm able to relieve the early symptoms with Brufen which fortunately I easily tolerate. 

I recall that it took 10 days or so for the Zyloric to initially kick in. Cherry juice and low-fat, plain yougurt definately help to relieve symptoms if you don't have or can't medicate with Brufen. A low fat diet (& resultant weight loss) is recommended for long term relief.

mango


----------



## loddy

Barry 

what you need is a well balanced diet, some protien and veg washed down with some bottles of Bud, works for me

Loddy


----------



## barryd

loddy said:


> Barry
> 
> what you need is a well balanced diet, some protien and veg washed down with some bottles of Bud, works for me
> 
> Loddy


Ha Ha. Sounds lovely.

Are you in Europe this summer?


----------



## jonesy1

Hello Barryd.

About 10 years ago I too had many gout attacks in the joint of my big toe. Extremely painful. I was treated by my doctor and this gave a temporary relief to the problem. Before insisting that I went down the tablets for life route he gave me the opportunity of trying to find the trigger for my attacks. By luck I came across a book on E numbers added to food, and what symptoms they can produce. The one added as a flavour enhancer to flavoured crisps, in my case salt n vinegar, was known to cause gout. I stopped eating them and cannot remember the last time that i had a gout attack. The point of this post is to try and encourage you to do some research and try to find out if there is anything (or things) that could be the trigger in your particular case, it does vary so much from person to person and as the other posters have shown, is very complicated and not easy. Do this in consultation with your doctor.

Regards.

Les.


----------



## barryd

jonesy1 said:


> Hello Barryd.
> 
> About 10 years ago I too had many gout attacks in the joint of my big toe. Extremely painful. I was treated by my doctor and this gave a temporary relief to the problem. Before insisting that I went down the tablets for life route he gave me the opportunity of trying to find the trigger for my attacks. By luck I came across a book on E numbers added to food, and what symptoms they can produce. The one added as a flavour enhancer to flavoured crisps, in my case salt n vinegar, was known to cause gout. I stopped eating them and cannot remember the last time that i had a gout attack. The point of this post is to try and encourage you to do some research and try to find out if there is anything (or things) that could be the trigger in your particular case, it does vary so much from person to person and as the other posters have shown, is very complicated and not easy. Do this in consultation with your doctor.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Les.


Thanks Les

It is very confusing though. Some people say one thing and others something else as regards triggers. The only thing I can put it down to is booze and being overweight. I havent changed anything in my lifestyle for years but as I mentioned earlier its probably catching up with me. However before this latest attack, Id gone all healthy and even being swimming 4 times in one week!

Maybe I should just give in and follow Loddys advice!

Im going to see the Doc next week so will discuss triggers with him. I suspect he will say the same as me.


----------



## loddy

barryd said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> what you need is a well balanced diet, some protien and veg washed down with some bottles of Bud, works for me
> 
> Loddy
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. Sounds lovely.
> 
> Are you in Europe this summer?
Click to expand...

No we are in the US of A until October, Just bought a RV and jeep and are touring, North Georgia at the moment.


----------



## barryd

loddy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> what you need is a well balanced diet, some protien and veg washed down with some bottles of Bud, works for me
> 
> Loddy
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. Sounds lovely.
> 
> Are you in Europe this summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we are in the US of A until October, Just bought a RV and jeep and are touring, North Georgia at the moment.
Click to expand...

Nice one. Hope your having a great time!


----------



## Rosbotham

Hi Barry

Sorry to hear you've joined the club. I suffered from gout incredibly badly....joints in toes, feet, ankles, knees, hands, elbows...for about 15 years. Indocid sorted the symptoms (gradually), but didn't stop it happening. Tried all the "super" cures like cherry juice / stones...no effect. There was no obvious trigger food. And of course it's hilarious to everyone who doesn't have it as it's all down to port & stilton and being a fat b..st..d.

Allopurinol's an absolute miracle cure. The only attack I've had since I've been on it (10 years now) has been when I've got lazy and not taken it properly. Looking back, I'm more angry that the quacks didn't put me on it 20-25 years ago than anything else now - my life was blighted for 15 years un-necessarily.

Sorry, can't remember how long it took to kick in, but I thought it was a few weeks...as you say you're not really supposed to take it mid-attack. What I do remember is they needed to ramp up the dosage with me until it was at a level where it was having any effect. What dosage have they put you on? Think I'm 300mg, off the top of my head.

Paul


----------



## barryd

Rosbotham said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Sorry to hear you've joined the club. I suffered from gout incredibly badly....joints in toes, feet, ankles, knees, hands, elbows...for about 15 years. Indocid sorted the symptoms (gradually), but didn't stop it happening. Tried all the "super" cures like cherry juice / stones...no effect. There was no obvious trigger food. And of course it's hilarious to everyone who doesn't have it as it's all down to port & stilton and being a fat b..st..d.
> 
> Allopurinol's an absolute miracle cure. The only attack I've had since I've been on it (10 years now) has been when I've got lazy and not taken it properly. Looking back, I'm more angry that the quacks didn't put me on it 20-25 years ago than anything else now - my life was blighted for 15 years un-necessarily.
> 
> Sorry, can't remember how long it took to kick in, but I thought it was a few weeks...as you say you're not really supposed to take it mid-attack. What I do remember is they needed to ramp up the dosage with me until it was at a level where it was having any effect. What dosage have they put you on? Think I'm 300mg, off the top of my head.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, more encouraging news. Ill have to check but I think its 300MG. will discuss it with Doc this week.

I have found that small doses of anything in my life dont seem to work on me.

Yesterday Id lost all hope that we would even get away next weekend, Im feeling more positive now. Im still hobbling but the pain has just about gone. Going to keep off the beer and crap food and ill be on Marine Parade next saturday night!


----------



## motormouth

Good luck Barry. I hope you find a treatment that works for you.
I know it's a cliche, but isn't it a fact that health is more important than money, possessions etc etc.
I have suffered from regular infections of the bladder for 4 years, about one a month, which last for 5 days. No one has come up with a prevention, and all the doctors/specialists tell me is to try this antibiotic, try that one, try this, try that. 
I also find it so annoying that just about every pill you take seem to have nasty side affects. Why can't they just invent a blooming tablet that does the job.

:evil: :evil:


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> Good luck Barry. I hope you find a treatment that works for you.
> I know it's a cliche, but isn't it a fact that health is more important than money, possessions etc etc.
> I have suffered from regular infections of the bladder for 4 years, about one a month, which last for 5 days. No one has come up with a prevention, and all the doctors/specialists tell me is to try this antibiotic, try that one, try this, try that.
> I also find it so annoying that just about every pill you take seem to have nasty side affects. Why can't they just invent a blooming tablet that does the job.
> 
> :evil: :evil:


Thanks. Thats a bit how I have felt lately. You witness all the wonders of technology and modern surgery and whilst your rolling around in agony wonder why on earth in 2011 they cant just give you something that just makes it go away. Call me a wimp but I imagine the pain at its worst would be similar to someone hammering a rusty nail into your ankle or foot and standing there riving it around for a day or so.

Anyway off to see the doc this afternoon to be put down. Your right health is everything and you think I would have learnt this by now and done something about it. Im 45 and so lucky to be in the position I am in. Ok I cant afford to retire permanently but have been lucky enough to be in a position these last few years to take time away from work and go off travelling and doing the things most people my age are 20 years away from.

You could be a multi millionaire but if your knackered you might as well be penniless.

I just hope that this time I have the foresight to see it through and do something about it.


----------



## ramblingon

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19273781

Stumbled upon this today it may be of some help to those that suffer.


----------



## barryd

Thanks ramblington

flipping foot is still gving me grief. It's about a month now and it's really not gone off completely.

Doc decided to half the alopurinol down to from 300mg to 150mg for now. I've driven 700 miles over the weekend to the Mosel and I think that has agrivated it. It's not severe but it's not nice and i'm constantly worried about a massive flare up it's putting a damper on the start of the tour.

Not eating anything I shouldn't and still not had any alcohol for over 2 weeks.

On a positive note the yellow peril dinghy gets it's maiden voyage on the Mosel tomorrow!


----------



## motormouth

That's the spirit Barry, don't let the bugger get you down. Now then, a bit of advice, in your condition, I wouldn't be blowing up the dinghy or expending any energy in rowing the blooming thing. I hope Mrs D is fit and well and capable of all things floatinesque whilst you relax with a non alcolohic wine in one hand and a salad roll in't other.
I have alerted the lifeboat just in case.


----------



## Rosbotham

No alcohol...does rather negate the point of going to the Mosel doesn't it... Then again, a nice crisp white Riesling - none of the impurities that might cause the gout to flare!

Incidentally, from my own experience driving will have made things worse : I always found getting the joint moving - agonising at first - helped shift the crystals and ultimately ease the pain. Driving, whether it's your clutch or accelerator foot - will mean the joint's been in the same position for ages which in my case just made it seize up.


----------



## mangolover

Barry:

I hate myself for posting this, but one of the clearest triggers for my gout is acidic white wine - especially Mosels and Rieslings, but not all of them. I suggest getting the OH to test and reject the most obviously acidic of those on offer. If she loves you she'll get it right.

mango


----------



## barryd

Cheers guys

strange but I'm not missing the booze. Yet. It is a shame but Id rather be able to walk than get wellied. This is far too sensible for me. I must be I'll!

Finally chilling out watching the river traffic. Hope those big barge things don't run us down!

If you don't heat from me again, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## poshandbakes

Barry,
fairly new on this forumn but not new to the suffering that you are going through.I love a good drink in order of preference cider,a good red and whiskey whether scotch,irish or a very potent welsh.Having endured several weeks of nagging by the other two thirds Isaid I would have a few days off the fally over water and drank pints of lime cordial followed by first and most painful attack of gout.Having attended A&E because of the unbearable pain I was prescribed Diclofenac and 4 tablets later I was pain free.A month later I had another few days without but drank lime juice and second attack followed. Having read through this thread it became obvious citrus fruits do not help ,lemon ,lime ,pineapple etc.Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rosbotham

mangolover said:


> Barry:
> 
> I hate myself for posting this, but one of the clearest triggers for my gout is acidic white wine - especially Mosels and Rieslings, but not all of them. I suggest getting the OH to test and reject the most obviously acidic of those on offer. If she loves you she'll get it right.
> 
> mango


Hmm...that's new to me. Conventional wisdom is if you must have alcohol, beer=bad, white wine=less bad. All to do with level of impurities rather than acidity of what you're eating. I don't think it strikes any two people the same though....and if Barry's happy to forgo, no alcohol = undoubtedly best. What seems to be a truism is "whatever your favorite thing is" = "main trigger for your gout". Very unfair disease.


----------



## barryd

Thanks. You would think citrus would be ok. Vitamen c is supposed to be good.

Anyway we survived the voyage up the Mosel as well as about 50 miles on the scooter. I'm completely knackered. Rowed for ages. I'm so unfit. Still no pain no gain. Took diclopeniac today, seems better


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Thanks. You would think citrus would be ok. Vitamen c is supposed to be good.
> 
> Anyway we survived the voyage up the Mosel as well as about 50 miles on the scooter. I'm completely knackered. Rowed for ages. I'm so unfit. Still no pain no gain. Took diclopeniac today, seems better


Next stop, a solo rowing of the Atlantic Barry. 8)

You might need something a bit bigger than the yellow dinghy.

Otherwise it might turn into the yellow submarine. :lol:


----------



## barryd

I once rowed single handed from the west coast to east coast through the Caledonian canal including the full length of loch ness when I was about 23 for charity in just 18 hours. 

Today I managed perhaps 4 miles before mrs d considered calling in the air ambulance.

22 years of pretending to be in the Who is catching up with me. I'm sure she was trawling a couple of buckets behind us.

The Rhine should be easier as it's all down hill

Today


----------



## barryd

Great news! Gout has gone. Touch wood. Don't know if it was the diclopheniac, all that rowing or healthier living but I feel great. Now hopefully I can get having the time of our lives!

Thanks everyone for all the tips and support. 

Now if I can just avoid all that wine and German beer which is a bit like sticking a hungry lion in a sheep pen and telling it to munch on the grass


----------



## barryd

Sorry to reserect his thread but I'm appealing to any allopurinol takers. Flippim gout has come back quite a lot in the last couple of weeks and today it's awful. I've been taking half 300 mg tablet so 150mg ish each day on docs orders. I'm loosing weight eating and drinking much less but it just won't go away. If Anything it's getting worse.

I read that the allopurinol can take weeks to kick in and you must stick with it. I don't know if I should stop takig it or increase the dose. Currently in Switzerland which is a shame as it's lovely but can't do much. Might call the docs Monday in uk if no better.

Any thoughts


----------



## Stanner

I haven't suffered with it for some years so haven't yet contributed to the thread yet but Yes Allopurinol does take some time to "kick in" (sorry shouldn't say kick should I?) as that is the drug that treats the underlying condition and has to work through your system.

Have you also been given something else to treat the immediate pain? I can't remember what I was given off hand, but could have been Naproxen. That is what you need to take when the pain strikes.

PS
(Just found my last Allopurinol - expiry date 1991 :? )


----------



## loddy

Hi Limpy
when I started on the allipurinol I was given a 2 week course of pain killers ( they made me feel spaced out) because starting allipurinol can bring on an attack, I took 400mg for a long time and have eased it down to 200mg over the last year without a bout of gout, so stick with it and I would increase the dose slightly, they ain't going to kill you, my old doctor told me you can take as many as 900mg a day ( I wouldn't increase it that much though ) His father a clean living fellow who never smoked drank or ate anything bad was crippled with gout all his life, so no change for me or thee

Loddy


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Barryd

I had gout once in my fingers, I found out the main cause for me was pulses, including peas and beans !!!!

I took the purinol tabs and they worked for me. I also took ibuprofen 400mg twice a day after the purinol finished.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## barryd

Cheers all.

I'm worried that increasing the dose will make it worse as it's got worse since I started them. Initially doc prescribed 300mg then decided it wad too high at first. I think I will call him on Monday and see what he says.

I have pain killers and colchicine but they male me feel awful. Ok at the mo as long as I don't move. Mrs d might have to empty the loo!

Don't think I'll be climbing the eiger tomorrow at this rate


----------



## mikeyv

Sorry Barry, just seen this thread for the first time.

I've been on 200mg of allopurinol for about 6 months now.

They did start me on another drug along with the allopurinol to pave the way, sorry though, can't recall what it was.

Gone from a really painful attack every month or so to virtually no attacks at all.

I get an occasional twinge, but that could be anything to be fair.

Oh, I still have the odd bevy, pear cider being a particular favourite, counting towards my 5 portions of fruit a day :wink: .


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the reply. It's just no better. Had a dreadful night. I'm determined to get rid of it though. It's just so annoying and upsetting that I have changed my lifestyle so much for the better and the reward is it gets worse!

Still there are worse places to be marooned. Woke up this morning to the sun shining brightly on the jungfrau mountain which is covered in snow. There are already people out paragliding, hiking up glaciers, cycling and walking. Barstewards!


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's just no better. Had a dreadful night. I'm determined to get rid of it though. It's just so annoying and upsetting that I have changed my lifestyle so much for the better and the reward is it gets worse!
> 
> Still there are worse places to be marooned. Woke up this morning to the sun shining brightly on the jungfrau mountain which is covered in snow. There are already people out paragliding, hiking up glaciers, cycling and walking. Barstewards!


This sounds like the end of


----------



## mikeyv

barryd said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's just no better. Had a dreadful night. I'm determined to get rid of it though. It's just so annoying and upsetting that I have changed my lifestyle so much for the better and the reward is it gets worse!
> 
> Still there are worse places to be marooned. Woke up this morning to the sun shining brightly on the jungfrau mountain which is covered in snow. There are already people out paragliding, hiking up glaciers, cycling and walking. Barstewards!


You have my sympathy, it's surprisingly disabling, and as you say, bloody painful.

Maybe it's a case of trying different tabs until you find one that suits you.

I'm on a stack of drugs for kidney and artery problems as well, have been for four years, and never suffered any side effects, but know a fair few people that have, and had to swap on to different solutions.


----------



## barryd

Thanks. Sorry can't view the YouTube link at the moment as on mobile version. I'm thinking of stopping the allopurinol. Or at least waiting until tomorrow when I can maybe speak to my gp back in the uk. I took a diclopheniac this morning and it's the only thing that seems to work. I'm not supposed to take them Anymore as the caused an internal bleed once. They seem to be the only thing that works. Flipping colchicine is hopeless and just makes me feel I'll in the end as well as giving me the runs.


----------

